# Das Schwarzsteinbuch



## Tinyx (25. Mai 2012)

Habe heute in Akt 2 Alptraum neben ein Schiff in der Wüste eine Seite des "Schwarzsteinbuch" gefunden. Weiss man schon für was das gut sein soll. Oder ist nur ein Schertz von Blizzard ?


----------



## Combust90 (25. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass das wohl eine Anspielung auf die Fernsehserie Lost ist.


----------



## jeef (25. Mai 2012)

http://de.lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Hauptbuch_der_Black_Rock


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Bekommt man den wenigstens nen Erfolg dafür wenn man alle hat oder kann man die Dinger gleich liegen lassen?


----------



## Sethek (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die alle, nen Erfolg gabs nicht dafür (Wobei das Erfolgssystem auch ein wenig...freizügig ist mit der Verteilung welchselbiger) und soweit ich das bis jetzt erkennen kann, kann man damit auch nix anderes anstellen. Das ganze ist wohl wirklich nur ne Hommage an "Lost" von einem Fan unter den Entwicklern


----------



## muffel28 (4. Juni 2012)

Wieviele Seiten gibts den? Hab bisher 2x  15 und 42.


----------



## Geige (4. Juni 2012)

Angeblich soll doch noch iwo ein "richtiges" Cow-Level versteckt sein
und in den Seiten sollen irgendwelche Anspielungen sein, wie man den hinkommt!


----------



## jeef (4. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Wieviele Seiten gibts den? Hab bisher 2x 15 und 42.



soviele wie die "Lost-Zahlen" 4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Angeblich soll doch noch iwo ein "richtiges" Cow-Level versteckt sein
> und in den Seiten sollen irgendwelche Anspielungen sein, wie man den hinkommt!



Quelle? Wir wollen Beweeeeiiise... 
Ich will mich später nich ärgern weil ich es doch weggeworfen hab... Aber wenn es dann doch nur um den Inhalt gehen sollte is es ja auch wieder Wurst...
Ich halte das trotzdem für ein Gerücht...


----------



## JonnyBee (4. Juni 2012)

man sollte nich jeden scheiß glauben....


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> man sollte nich jeden scheiß glauben....


Ich WILL aber glauben. Nachdem in WoW fast sämliche Geheimnisse und Heimlichkeiten im Sinne des Mainstream nach und nach rausgepatcht wurden und unter die Kategorie "Weißt Du noch, damals..." fallen, wäre es doch schön zu sehen, dass wenigstens in D3 das eine oder andere der breiten Öffentlichkeit noch nicht bekannte Geheimnis schlummert. Selbst wenn es sowas Banales wie das Kuhlevel wäre.


----------



## mustdie (5. Juni 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Angeblich soll doch noch iwo ein "richtiges" Cow-Level versteckt sein
> und in den Seiten sollen irgendwelche Anspielungen sein, wie man den hinkommt!



Einen Kuh-lvl gibt es nicht aber dafür Pony lvl....
http://atrox.de/looky/40/cow-level-items-entdeckt-updated
Lohnt aber nicht wirklich,droppt nur rotz...


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

mustdie schrieb:


> Einen Kuh-lvl gibt es nicht aber dafür Pony lvl....
> http://atrox.de/look...ntdeckt-updated
> Lohnt aber nicht wirklich,droppt nur rotz...


Manchmal diese verdammten legendären Items... echt zum kotzen. 
xD


----------



## Geige (5. Juni 2012)

Quelle:
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4551305273

Achja und @JonnyBee;
Wenn ich "angeblich" schreibe, dann impleziere ich damit, dass es sich erstmal nur um ein Gerücht handelt,...
Lesen -> Verstehen -> Flamen!


@ Thema:
Ich glaube irgendwie schon daran, dass da noch was sein könnte.
Die Argumentation mit den "Kuh-Modellen" halte ich für recht schlüssig, und auch das Blizz
so rabiat darauf eingeht, dass es eben KEIN Kuhlevel gibt, halt ich für verdächtig.

Auch der Inhalt der Seiten würde theoretisch auf ein weiteres verstecktes Level anspielen.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich WILL aber glauben. Nachdem in WoW fast sämliche Geheimnisse und Heimlichkeiten im Sinne des Mainstream nach und nach rausgepatcht wurden und unter die Kategorie "Weißt Du noch, damals..." fallen, wäre es doch schön zu sehen, dass wenigstens in D3 das eine oder andere der breiten Öffentlichkeit noch nicht bekannte Geheimnis schlummert. Selbst wenn es sowas Banales wie das Kuhlevel wäre.



Aber naja in WoW wurde sowas vielleicht schon größtenteils rausgepatcht, aber "Geheimnis" ist doch relativ. Es gibt doch keine Kleinigkeit die wirklich geheim bliebe, bei der kein Guide auf einer x-beliebigen Website erscheint der einem alles haarklein erklärt...
Diejenigen denen sowas verborgenbleibt wissen bestimmt immer noch nicht vom "Ponylevel" oder wie man Gegenstände identifiziert, da sie wahrscheinlich sogar den Allgemeinchat unbewusst ignorieren... Vielleicht leben sie im Reallife auch hinterm Mond oder unter nem Stein...


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber naja in WoW wurde sowas vielleicht schon größtenteils rausgepatcht, aber "Geheimnis" ist doch relativ. Es gibt doch keine Kleinigkeit die wirklich geheim bliebe, bei der kein Guide auf einer x-beliebigen Website erscheint der einem alles haarklein erklärt...


Ich werd jetzt mal etwas off topic: Ich meinte mit Geheimnis auch eher, dass es überall was zu entdecken gab. Ständig stieß man auf irgendeine liebevolle Kleinigkeit, die zeigte wieviel Herzblut der/ die Entwickler investiert haben. Ich habe das schon im WoW-Forum so benannt - heute fährt man wie auf Schienen Richtung Endcontent, Abenteuer in der freien Welt sind nahezu Fehlanzeige weil es einfach nix mehr gibt, wofür sich die Abstecher lohnen. Sachen wie bspw. der Schlüsselbund und damit einhergehende Erfolge wie der "Schlüsselmeister", was zu erlangen doch einiges an Aufwand erforderte, sind ersatzlos gestrichen. Instanzen wie Zul Gurub oder Zul Aman, welche zwar längst veraltet sind, wo man aber dennoch jahrelang Zeit drin verbrachte, um Ruf, Mounts oder Erfolge (wie die Questreihe um den legendären "Matschstinkerköder") zu farmen. Alles weg (die ersatzweise redesignten 5er-Versionen sind im Vergleich ein schlechter Witz). Ebenso ganze lange Questreihen inklusive eventueller heute seltener Belohnungen, siehe AQ-Questreihe, undsoweiterundsofort.

Warum? Das konnte mir nicht mal ein GM auf meine Nachfrage beantworten. Das waren alles willkommene Mittel zur Beschäftigungstherapie. Zeit, die man im Spiel auch abseits vom täglichen Raid- und PvP-Stress verbringen konnte. Zeitfresser ohne tieferen Sinn, aber mit - für Interessierte mit dem Willen das durchzuziehen - gehörig Langzeitmotivation. Ohne Zwang, wer nicht wollte konnte es ignorieren. Alles ist weg, man wird durch den Levelprozess Richtung Endgame geleitet wie am Band, nur um dort stets dasselbe zu machen.

Und, um mal wieder on topic zu kommen, darum wäre sowas halt gar nicht mal übel in D3. So kleine Sachen, wie eben der Ponylevel, die einen beschäftigt halten, auch wenn sie nicht zwangsläufig den besten Ertrag aller Zeiten hergeben. Einfach nur für Interessierte, die mehr vom Spiel erleben wollen als nur den geradlinigen Hauptweg. Und darum ja, ich WILL glauben.^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Ja allerdings... Ich bin auch ein Freund von Easter-Eggs und dem ganzen Kram. Daher würde ich das hier in den raum geworfene auch gern glauben, da ein paar Seiten irgendeines zerfletterten Buches zu sammeln, was obendrein überhaupt nix bringen soll schon etwas dürftig ist... 

Dazu fehlt mir dann halt auch jegliche Motivation. Selbst ein Erfolg hätte ja wohl drin sein können. Der würde mir persönlich zwar auch am Rektum vorbei gehen aber vielen vielleicht nich...


----------



## Sethek (6. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und darum ja, ich WILL glauben.^^



Bleib am Ball, Fox. Die Wahrheit ist irgendwo da draussen!

Ernsthaft, ich vermute mal ins blaue hinein, dass mit der zunehmenden Korporatisierung (Da bin ich stolz drauf, jawollja ) von Spieleschmieden ist die Herstellung eines Computerspiels heute zum einen viel durchorganisierter, zum anderen ist der Anteil eines einzelnen Programmierers am Endprodukt um ein vielfaches geringer (letzteres ist offensichtlich, wenn man sich einfach mal die Belegschaftszahlen modernern Softwarehersteller zu Gemüte führt).
Das führt dann dazu, dass der einzelne Programmierer gar nicht die Möglichkeit hat, Easter Eggs einzubauen, weil er nicht mehr für einen so großen/kompletten Aspekt des Endprodukts verantwortlich zeichnet. Zudem dürfte seine Arbeitszeit so genau disponiert sein, dass er nicht die Zeit hat, einfach mal was zu machen und dann den Kollegen zu sagen "Kumma was ich da gemacht hab, voll krass, wa?", sinngemäß.
Ergo müssten die Easter Eggs direkt von ganz oben kommen, von den Projektleitern, und wenn man sich so den Entwicklungstrend ansieht, dann entsteht für mich einfach das Bild, dass bei sämtlichen features abgewogen wird, ob sie auch genügend größe Anteile der Kundenschaft motivieren und interessieren, um die dafür nötigen Entwicklungszeiten zu rechtfertigen. 

Das muss natürlich alles nicht stimmen, es ist nur meine persönliche Vermutung für die Ursachen des "railroad"-Phänomens, das gefühlt den meisten Publikationen jüngeren Datums anhaftet - eine andere schlüssige Erklärung mag mir dazu nicht recht einfallen.


----------

